# Perennial sowthistle



## Spilner504 (Jun 18, 2015)

This is my first experience trying to grow hay. I purchased 20 acres that was planted in wheat the previous year. In early May I disced in the wheat stubble and planted a 30% alfalfa 70% grass mix fesuse, bromegrass, timothy and orchard grass. As of now half the field looks great with minimal weeds. The other half is thick with perennial sowthistle. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

2-4db if it is not too large......if it is large you may have to sacrifice your alfalfa until you re-gain control of the infected area and then re-drill alfalfa maybe next spring. Sow thistle is a prolific seed producer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

PS. I just read that the seed bank viability is one yr so do as Vol said and don't let it go to seed and your problem will/should be short lived


----------

